# Short trip to Alice Springs



## Dance of December (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm heading over to Brisbane on October 5th from Auckland, NZ for a weekend tournament. Prior to the weekend, I'm thinking of taking a brief trip to Alice Springs (~7 days) and was wondering what the best options were. 

Originally, I was planning on flying to Alice Springs from Auckland, then to Brisbane. But flights are extremely expensive. Are there any reputable tour groups that does return trips to the area from Brisbane?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Dance of December said:


> I'm heading over to Brisbane on October 5th from Auckland, NZ for a weekend tournament. Prior to the weekend, I'm thinking of taking a brief trip to Alice Springs (~7 days) and was wondering what the best options were.
> Originally, I was planning on flying to Alice Springs from Auckland, then to Brisbane. But flights are extremely expensive. Are there any reputable tour groups that does return trips to the area from Brisbane?
> Any info would be appreciated.


You do not really have time for a organised tour from Brisbane.....

Looked up a multi - city fare on kayak.com....
AKL to ASP to BNE to AKL Fri Sep 27 2013 - Mon Oct 7 2013 / multi-city for 1 economy
NZ to Alice to Brisbane to NZ.....$1402 with Emirates and Qantas....

That is about right as it is a long way....7 hours flight time AKL to ASP.
Gives you a week in Alice Springs then back to Brisbane for your weekend Oct 5.

Hope the link works:
KAYAK Search Results


----------



## Dance of December (Aug 11, 2013)

Cheers, what would be the minimum time period for an organised tour?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Dance of December said:


> Cheers, what would be the minimum time period for an organised tour?


Better to fly direct from NZ.....
A real tour is more than 10 days...so you will very rushed for time from Brisbane.
Tour Ocean To Outback Australia - Book online

But there are short tours from Alice Springs:
3 Day Uluru Tour | Lost In Australia!

Maybe that will help you?

Good luck


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Marketing2 said:


> Hi!
> From your experience what is the minimum time to spent in Alice spring? I am planning to go there, rent a van and visit mains tourist attraction (Ex: Uluru)
> Do you think that 3 or 4 days are enough?
> Thanks for your help !!


It is 400km from Alice Springs to Uluru.....
So I suggest you take your time and enjoy the scenery.
Plenty of nice places to see....even go swimming.
Spend a week if you can and have fun.


----------

